# Tall fescue? Purple roots.



## jameejay (May 8, 2021)

The purple roots mean tall type fescue?

I've been pulling them up periodically. Is there another way to remove?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Purple stems usually indicate annual or perennial rye.


----------



## jameejay (May 8, 2021)

Wonder if that's part of the 10% Millenial perennial rye?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

My GCI tall fescue does come in with purplish crowns. That stuff in your pics doesn't look like fescue though, I think I see clasping auricles in one of your pics too. Thinking rye.


----------

